# Canon EOS 7D Firmware 2.0 Available for Download



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-eos-7d-firmware-2-0-available-for-download/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-eos-7d-firmware-2-0-available-for-download/"></a></div>
<strong>New 7D Features!


</strong>Canon has made available the new firmware for the EOS 7D.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d/#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download the Canon EOS 7D Firmware 2.0</a></strong></p>
<p>All the new features of firmware 2.0 can be seen <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-7d-firmware-v2-official/" target="_blank">here</a>.</p>
<p><strong>*Note</strong> At the time of posting, the firmware was not available if you select Mac OS X Mountain Lion, select Lion instead.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/646908-REG/Canon_3814B004_EOS_7D_SLR_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank"><em>Canon EOS 7D at B&H Photo</em></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## atomicpunk (Aug 7, 2012)

Woohoo! 

Custom file names!
Larger RAW buffer!
GP-E2 GPS compatibility!

Thanks Canon! Seriously, GREAT job adding value for your customers.


----------



## eenoog (Aug 7, 2012)

The official video:
http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos7d/firmware.html

The text summary:
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/firmware_update_to_enhance_EOS_7D.do

I've been fiddling with it since about 10pm. Very happy. 
Got 23 RAW high-speed images (vs 25 promised), 120+ JPEGs (it just keeps on shooting) 
Q button offers quick access to convenient features. 
In-camera editing of raw is actually useful (saves new image).
Rating nice too.
Faster zoom actually noticeable when reviewing images. 
Max ISO setting for auto was about time.
12,800 ISO very noisy, but better than a missed shot.


----------



## AndyVN2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, would anyone upgraded to 2.0 please check whether the RAW file is compatible with current version of Adobe Camera Raw or not? Thanks


----------



## atomicpunk (Aug 7, 2012)

I just tried and got 25 RAWs.


----------



## atomicpunk (Aug 7, 2012)

Works fine with LR 4.1.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 7, 2012)

Another way to keep the 7dm1 valid while the wait for 7dm2 arrives and long in the tooth at that. Maybe this is a 3 yr cycle camera. Sept 1st 2012 will be 3yrs, i wonder if we hear about a new 7d.


----------



## Zlatko (Aug 7, 2012)

I wish they had added a minimum shutter speed setting for Auto ISO, just as the 5D Mark III has. When using Auto ISO and Av mode, the camera will often choose too-slow shutter speeds.


----------



## Ricku (Aug 7, 2012)

BozillaNZ said:


> A lot of user's first response is: Will this improve the low ISO noise? LOL!


Haha!. If a new camera body won't improve low ISO noise (the 5D3), then people should not expect it from a mere firmware update.


----------



## nicku (Aug 7, 2012)

Finally.... i can use the features that are the most important to me ( audio control and increased buffer)


----------



## Aglet (Aug 7, 2012)

Ricku said:


> BozillaNZ said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of user's first response is: Will this improve the low ISO noise? LOL!
> ...



Sure we can EXPECT it, since banding on some 7Ds seems to be a result of the dual-channel readout process. It is possible, depending on hardware design, to better calibrate the dual readout channels for a better match and thus, reduce banding. 

Will have to put mine to the upgrade test after I hear how v2 firmware works for more critical functions... like AF.


----------



## Musicjohn (Aug 7, 2012)

Big disappointment on my side. I was expecting the audio volume bars during movie recording to stay on screen, so you can actually monitor that the audio does not clip, and if so, adjust accordingly. I record a lot of music performances, and really need the manual audio controls.

I mean, why provide a feature called "manual audio control" when there is nothing to monitor or adjust when recording?

The fact that Canon now gives me a dB meter and more adjustment notches prior to recording, does not have any value at all. They may as well not have bothered!


----------



## Cannon Man (Aug 7, 2012)

I like how Canon has a middle finger up to all the 1D IV buyers, the 7D get's a major 2.0 firmware update
and 1D IV is still at 1.1.1

Granted the 1D IV works great but 1D IV was announced later than the 7D an now it is already discontinued 
from production with no new improvements in the firmware.

If you ask Canon they probably won't admit 1D IV ever existed and laugh at whoever bought it.


----------



## candyman (Aug 7, 2012)

Very nice. It just came in time. Soccerseason is starting this weekend. Thanks


----------



## jmalmsten (Aug 7, 2012)

First few notes after fiddling around with it for a couple of hours.

- The new stills raw-processor and ratings-feature don't work on stills taken prior to the update. Rating won't work on videos prior to update.

- The manual audio is a massive fail to say the least. Yes, we can set it. But we can't monitor it during filming. And as far as I can tell. The windcut filter is there by default and cannot be disabled. So, yes, it's there. But how are we supposed to use it effectively?

- Stills RAW-processor cannot change ISO on the images, and testing on a pic taken with the Tokina 11-16mm, the distortion-correction crops the image horribly and introduces reverse distortion. And the Cromatic Aberration Correction actually introduces more CA. I'm guessing that minor updates with more lens-data is needed for the non-canon lens-users. 

- New feature to change how scrolling in playback is a bit wonky. I can set the top wheel to scroll only movies. But doing that, it only scrolls between two videos out of a dozen... so, it's unusable still. I'll set it back to change folders...

So my initial reaction. Luke-warm... about the only real thing I'll be using is the fixed audio-setting (still recording blind as to what the audio-levels are though), the ratings and custom file-names... Overall, it's just a bit underwealming when you know perfectly well what kind of power could be unleashed with something like Magic Lantern if they only wanted to...


----------



## pwp (Aug 7, 2012)

Cannon Man said:


> I like how Canon has a middle finger up to all the 1D IV buyers, the 7D get's a major 2.0 firmware update
> and 1D IV is still at 1.1.1
> 
> Granted the 1D IV works great but 1D IV was announced later than the 7D an now it is already discontinued
> ...


It sounds like you don't own a 1DMk4. Most photographers who use them are likely to consistently thank their original decision to buy one. 
There is no particular need that I can see for firmware fixes. What is it you are taking aim at?

I think Canon can be justifiably very proud of the overall performance of the 1DMk4. It's a very refined and worked over upgrade from the previous 1D Mk3. I'd be more likely to laugh at photographers who have not had the pleasure of working with a Mk4 than expect to hear the smug laugh from Canon that you suggest. 

Until I get a 1DX, I'll safely say that in a fairly long career using top of the line equipment the 1D Mk4 is the best camera I have ever worked with.

PW


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 7, 2012)

> - The manual audio is a massive fail to say the least. Yes, we can set it. But we can't monitor it during filming. And as far as I can tell. *The windcut filter is there by default and cannot be disabled.* So, yes, it's there. But how are we supposed to use it effectively?



I've been through the manual and cannot find any mention of a windcut function, by default or otherwise.
Can you point me to it via the menu or in the handbook?

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d#BrochuresAndManuals

If wind noise is a problem the cheapest solution is a rycote micro windjammer for the front mic.
A better solution is to use an external mic with windjammer or softee when required.
An even better solution is use an off camera external mic with windjammer or softee when required.

If you are serious enough about audio to require constant monitoring then you will no doubt want to use a set of headphones. Even if full time VU's were available why would you monitor with these visually alone? Sound is audible not visual.

I use a beachtek dxa-5da, there are other models available, and similar devices from the likes of juiced link. Some folk prefer zooms though I prefer to have everything on camera and in one file.

The beachtek gives you live VU's, gives you live pans, and gives you a headphone socket, so you can at least monitor the audio going to the camera.

Typically I would set a record level on the camera that permits me to keep the cameras pre-amps low (this may require a hot mic such as a sennheiser K6) or an interface with phantom power pre-amps (DXA-DSLR, Minx, SQN) and then control ongoing levels via the external unit.

The genesis of this problem is that the 7D dates from a time when video was still something of an after thought, even to this day, unless you buy a dedicated video camera such as the EOS c300, there is no way to get XLRs (the default professional mic connection) into a DSLR.

Firmware can add audio levels, but it cannot add physical connectors such as headphone sockets.

I would never ever seek to monitor audio by VU alone. Unless you are hearing what the mic is hearing then you are seeing is electrical signal strength with no clue of quality. That is not monitoring.


----------



## Klahanieman (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello, has anyone had the opertunity to use the GPS module? I have had mine for months, and it's my main reason for wanting this update. Go, figure I would be away without access to my computer.

Thanks


----------



## Musicjohn (Aug 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> If you are serious enough about audio to require constant monitoring then you will no doubt want to use a set of headphones. Even if full time VU's were available why would you monitor with these visually alone? Sound is audible not visual.



I totally disagree with you. The very reason you can not connect a headphone to the 7D to monitor audio levels makes a visual reference an absolute MUST HAVE !!!

At least you can see when it's peaking into the red zone, and you could then adjust the levels accordingly. But since that is not the case, this feature of the firmware update is a complete waste of time. Canon should have created the possibility to keep the dB meter on the screen whilst recording, and make it possible to adjust the levels during recording by using the main dail.


----------



## Cannon Man (Aug 7, 2012)

pwp said:


> Cannon Man said:
> 
> 
> > I like how Canon has a middle finger up to all the 1D IV buyers, the 7D get's a major 2.0 firmware update
> ...



I was half serious. i should have put LOL at the end. I own two 1D IV cameras and it's a fine camera and i have nothing but good memories using them but compared to the 1DX it is old and kind of useless cos' 1DX does everything much better. Still i think the 1D IV would deserve some new features even though it had a short life span. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 7, 2012)

@MusicJohn



> I totally disagree with you. The very reason you can not connect a headphone to the 7D to monitor audio levels makes a visual reference an absolute MUST HAVE !!!
> 
> At least you can see when it's peaking into the red zone, and you could then adjust the levels accordingly. But since that is not the case, this feature of the firmware update is a complete waste of time. Canon should have created the possibility to keep the dB meter on the screen whilst recording, and make it possible to adjust the levels during recording by using the main dail.



I didn't say that. I said a visual reference alone was pretty much worthless. Read my post again and tell me I didn't outline my monitoring (with headphones) solution as well as that used by others (i.e. zooms etc)

Here's how audio mixing for live video works... Get a reference peak tone from your sound mixer. Like a 1k tone with the faders open. Set your camera up so that the tone is a solid -18db. Thats your audio set as far as the camera goes. Nothing from your mixer is going to spike much above this, you have given the camera plenty of headroom. Very important for digital recording. 

You then ride the levels on the mixer, be it an SQN field type mixer, or a breakout box with level controls like a beachtek. This device will have some form of VU's and a headphone socket. 

It would be jolly lovely to have live VU's on the camera back, but they aren't an indication of the quality of the audio, only the strength of the signal.

If you are serious enough to care about any of this then I cannot accept that you would not want a way of hearing what your microphone and mixer is hearing.

No the 7D implementation is not ideal. Never was and probably never now will be. The camera isn't really set up for on the fly adjustment either (its a camera, not a video camera) but hey, if you have the correct external gear then you use that.

Live VU meters would solve another 5% of the cameras audio deficiencies. That AGC can now be disabled solves about 50% of the audio deficiencies.


----------



## sick_666 (Aug 7, 2012)

high ISO IQ is better now? :


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 7, 2012)

These main features regarding RAW manipulation are important if you mainly use DPP - you can work on later with already optimized, "CA-free" file but only in DPP. If you use Lightroom anyway, then it's of course totally useless.
Fast exporting to jpg after some initial changes, like WB, picture style, noise reduction, CA reduction and distortion redution are good if you need to send your file fast after some sport event and you're on your way home sitting in a train without a laptop 
Anyway - nice features. You can take your camera to the doctor and waiting in the line manipulate your files saved on a CF card  
I can confirm - no way to manipulate RAWs taken with prior version of firmware.


----------



## Musicjohn (Aug 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I didn't say that. I said a visual reference alone was pretty much worthless. .../... Get a reference peak tone from your sound mixer. .../...It would be jolly lovely to have live VU's on the camera back, but they aren't an indication of the quality of the audio, only the strength of the signal. .../... If you are serious enough to care about any of this then I cannot accept that you would not want a way of hearing what your microphone and mixer is hearing.



Still don't agree. First of all, I have 15 years of experience recording concerts, so I am aware of what the IDEAL setup should be. But we're talking about all those events where you can't get a line from a mixing-console and you're working with an external mic, like the Rode stereo video mic. In that case, being able to monitor the audio level is a MUST. Sure, you can't judge the quality of the sound by looking at the dB meters, but at least you can make sure it doesn't clip, which means distortion, which in turn means NO QUALITY at all. So even with the ability of AGC being turned off, there is still a great risk of clipping, unless you can actually see on the screen what the audio levels are doing. So, I'd turn it around. 5% for being able to turn off AGC (with AGC on there is actually less chance of audio clipping) and 95% for being able to view the audio levels on screen.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 7, 2012)

@musicjohn


> First of all, I have 15 years of experience recording concerts, so I am aware of what the IDEAL setup should be.



Congratulations. So on that basis you would really be expected to see manual levels & AGC off as a step towards a good thing?



> But we're talking about all those events where you can't get a line from a mixing-console and you're working with an external mic, like the Rode stereo video mic.



I'm not. Rode Stereo video mic is a toy. It's like putting go faster stripes on a smart car and expecting it to drive like a porsche. I do have a sennheiser MKE300, which is smarter go faster stripes. But it's still the wrong perspective, wrong pick up (rear lobe) for on camera use.

The only folk who will care about decent audio to the point where they will play with levels are likely to be using better gear than camera top mics.



> Sure, you can't judge the quality of the sound by looking at the dB meters, but at least you can make sure it doesn't clip, which means distortion, which in turn means NO QUALITY at all. So even with the ability of AGC being turned off, there is still a great risk of clipping, unless you can actually see on the screen what the audio levels are doing. So, I'd turn it around. 5% for being able to turn off AGC (with AGC on there is actually less chance of audio clipping) and 95% for being able to view the audio levels on screen.



Which is why I advocate the use of an interface device such as a beachtek. If sound is that important to you.

I think you have unreasonable expectations for a DSLR to behave handle and operate like a professional level video camera without ancillary devices. Even with constant VU's how would you expect to do on the fly adjustment? Via the control already used for shutter, or via the control already used for aperture.

You have to accept that it's not an ideal device for recording audio, was never designed or marketed as such.
If you can't applaud the much belated progress, or can't accept that professional audio requires a different approach to popping a $100 mic on top, then I don't really feel that we are going to advance the discussion in any meaningful way.

If it's any help to you at all, then look up beachteks. They have 2x XLRs. Mic/Line level switching, Mono / Stereo (more like linear stereo / mixed channell) switching, visual VU scale and a headphone socket. If you buy the model up (the DXA-SLR) then you also get phantom power. This will transform the 7D into a much more capable device on the audio front, no doubt helping you in your next 15 years recording concerts.


----------



## ajmills (Aug 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> The genesis of this problem is that the 7D dates from a time when video was still something of an after thought, even to this day, unless you buy a dedicated video camera such as the EOS c300, there is no way to get XLRs (the default professional mic connection) into a DSLR.



You sort of can - you can use a Zoom H4N to take the XLR connections, then feed the Zoom's headphone output into the camera's mic socket. Bit of a bodge, but it works. However, I'd expect people would be using the Zoom to record with anyway.

As for the firmware update - I think I will leave mine for now and see if Canon comes out with any updates over the next couple of months. I don't think there's much in it that I really need...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 7, 2012)

@ajmills


> You sort of can - you can use a Zoom H4N to take the XLR connections, then feed the Zoom's headphone output into the camera's mic socket. Bit of a bodge, but it works.



I meant as standard out of the box. Elsewhere in this post and thread I detail the external options such as the zoom and (my preference) the beachtek.

I am with you on the waiting bit. Last time round canon launched two firmwares in a week. I'll let the early adopters break it or their cameras first, and if the haven't after two weeks I'll probably load it.

*HAS ANYBODY* tried to process the CR2's from 7Dfw2 via exsisting DPP or ACR based apps?
How did that work out? Curious as I shoot RAW a lot.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Aug 7, 2012)

Musicjohn said:


> Big disappointment on my side. I was expecting the audio volume bars during movie recording to stay on screen, so you can actually monitor that the audio does not clip, and if so, adjust accordingly. I record a lot of music performances, and really need the manual audio controls.
> 
> I mean, why provide a feature called "manual audio control" when there is nothing to monitor or adjust when recording?
> 
> The fact that Canon now gives me a dB meter and more adjustment notches prior to recording, does not have any value at all. They may as well not have bothered!



If you're recording musicians, I'd recommend getting a mixer and looking after the sound that way. And then output to the camera. Now the camera won't raise the gain when there is a pause.

The big plus in manual audio controls is that: Now you can record from a wireless mic or a mixer (pretty common on studios or low budget docos or a lot of other scenarios) where before, the sound mixing would become totally wrecked with AGC.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> *HAS ANYBODY* tried to process the CR2's from 7Dfw2 via exsisting DPP or ACR based apps?
> How did that work out? Curious as I shoot RAW a lot.



Here are two pictures, one processed in camera, one processed in DPP. Settings applied:
1. in camera - change WB to daylight, change picture style to Faithful (all sliders zero), apply CA correction, apply Peripheral Illumination correction, apply Distortion Correction, Change size to L (HQ)

2. in DPP - change WB to daylight, change picture style to Faithful (all sliders zero), apply DLO correction (50), apply Peripheral Illumination correction (32 default for this lens setting), apply Distortion Correction (100), Change size to L with the best quality.

No changes in NR, ALO, color space.
The untouched RAW converted in DPP in next post


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 7, 2012)

3. No changes, RAW converted in DPP straight from the camera - no WB, picture style, DLO, peripheral immluminatio, distortion correction. Change size to L with the best quality.


----------



## colin1984 (Aug 7, 2012)

Neither on Canon.at or Canon.de the Firware is available for Windows only for Mac  so i just downloaded the canon.us Firmware hopefully it will work


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 7, 2012)

Cheers marek

Not seeing the first two in camera images here.

May I ask, was your version of DPP an exsisting version or did you have to update?

Many thanks


----------



## liv_img (Aug 7, 2012)

Cannon Man said:


> I like how Canon has a middle finger up to all the 1D IV buyers, the 7D get's a major 2.0 firmware update
> and 1D IV is still at 1.1.1
> 
> Granted the 1D IV works great but 1D IV was announced later than the 7D an now it is already discontinued
> ...



Absolutely true.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Cheers marek
> 
> Not seeing the first two in camera images here.
> 
> ...



Yes, I wanted to make it quick (as I have sth else to do right now) and hoped there won't be differences between camera and DPP processing. Comparison I saw on site after having put the files and was surprised what I saw. There are differences, so I removed the files, repeated the process and achieved the same results!
Now I'm really upset because I think I make some mistake because I don't believe there is so much difference!
What I see is also some difference in color tone. I observed now an error in DPP - no matter what picture style setting you set, you will also see "Standard" in File Information as well in CR2 as in JPG 

The lens used was 70-200 F4 L IS, so with full support for DLO, peripheral and distortion. After applying distortion correction in camera, the picture looks quite different and seems to be more cropped. Now I need to repeat it using some other test object.

DPP 3.11.31.0 on Mac, 7D with firmware 2.0.0. Shot in RAW.

I think it needs some deeper examination, what exactly goes on in a camera and how it corresponds to settings in DPP. I feel now like guys, who found out, that neutrinos are faster than light


----------



## Ew (Aug 7, 2012)

Musicjohn said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say that. I said a visual reference alone was pretty much worthless. .../... Get a reference peak tone from your sound mixer. .../...It would be jolly lovely to have live VU's on the camera back, but they aren't an indication of the quality of the audio, only the strength of the signal. .../... If you are serious enough to care about any of this then I cannot accept that you would not want a way of hearing what your microphone and mixer is hearing.
> ...



Agreed. 

The AD converters on any of these bodies (7D, 5D included) are pretty much below what you would be getting from a rebel line kit lens 10 years ago (analogy here !) - and usable really for post sync reference. 

As mentioned earlier, the Zoom is a good way to start, running the out mon into the line in on the camera. Even better, run some Sankin lavs through a lectrlsonic radio system to the Zoom (or other recorded), and maybe a senheiser 416 shotgun (short) on a boom - which again can be either on phantom from the zoom, or powered via wireless plugon. 

On screen levels Are a great addition, monitoring would be even better - isn't there an ML option to monitor on the 5D through USB - alas Canon won't give this to us on the 7D. 

Either way - gotta approach the sound part same as the optics - and the good stuff costs $$$. Unless of course you are happy with the Rebel kit lens in all situations.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 7, 2012)

The audio has been on a par with what i've been getting from digi's and dvcams for years. For my purposes (interview dialogue and ambient) it's entirely adequate. I use a k6/me66 mainly with G3 ew112's occassionaly.

The pre-amps are horrific, but the mics I'm using are hot enough to keep them low, the AGC disable feature on the beachtek was a practical work around, but I'm delighted to finally be able to set audio in camera on the 7D.

I've been using my T3i more and more for video, the 7D is at last catching up (and has intermediate ISO's)

Whilst I agree that you only going to record crap with crap lenses and crap audio gear, I can't get too upset about any audio codec shortcomings when the picture is MP4...

On bigger jobs we'll have a dedicated sound op with their own recorder, and we won't be shooting on a DSLR.

For the run and gun single op stuff that makes up most of my work, DSLRs with all their intrinsic caveats are up to the job.

Live VU's would be lovely (deja vu) but they alone will not solve the 7D's physical shortcomings.

A zoom might but it's double the files to synch, and extra device to charge, carry and hit record on (the beachtek bolts on to the bottom of the camera) different hammers for different nuts.


----------



## viggen61 (Aug 7, 2012)

There's been an updated manual for the 7D out for about a month online from Canon. It addresses a couple issues I've seen posted about here:



> > The new stills raw-processor and ratings-feature don't work on stills taken prior to the update. Rating won't work on videos prior to update.
> 
> 
> 
> Updated 7D Manual P. 191: You cannot process the RAW images or resize JPEG images shot when the firmware version was 1.x.x with the camera updated to version 2.x.x.





> > I think it needs some deeper examination, what exactly goes on in a camera and how it corresponds to settings in DPP. I feel now like guys, who found out, that neutrinos are faster than light.
> 
> 
> 
> Updated 7D Manual P. 196: Processing RAW images in the camera will not produce the same results as processing RAW images with Digital Photo Professional.



I'll be downloading & installing when I get home tonight. And checking the revised manual for more "gotchas" like this!


BTW - the revised manual has this on the cover page:


> This manual is for the EOS 7D installed with firmware version 2.0.0 or later.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 7, 2012)

viggen61 said:


> There's been an updated manual for the 7D out for about a month online from Canon. It addresses a couple issues I've seen posted about here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who'd ever care reading manuals  Seriously I didn't care because I thought my 7d would be sold until 2.0 firmware is ready and out. Thanks for mentioning that there should be a difference, what I happily managed to see with my own eyes


----------



## Rockets95 (Aug 7, 2012)

Klahanieman said:


> Hello, has anyone had the opertunity to use the GPS module? I have had mine for months, and it's my main reason for wanting this update. Go, figure I would be away without access to my computer.
> 
> Thanks


I have a related question. Will this firmware update support any of the non-Canon GPS loggers?


----------



## nicku (Aug 7, 2012)

Today i had upgraded my 7D firmware.... Good i missed that extra buffer when i was shooting fast moving action. 

This upgrade have a dark side two .... no 7DMk2 this year... ((


----------



## totoreco (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone use the pocketwizards control with this update? Could you share your tought? Thanks


----------



## HeavenHell (Aug 7, 2012)

Has anyone tried using Focal after the upgrade?


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Aug 7, 2012)

Unless I really missed something here, this is false advertising. (Screenshot taken from the Canon website - the red lines and arrow my own.)

Maybe someone will correct me and tell me that you really can manually adjust the audio "during video shooting and during review," and not just _before_ the record button is pushed. I would love to stand corrected.


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 7, 2012)

;D 25 raw burst.


----------



## tdabs (Aug 7, 2012)

MY CONTINIOUS SHOOTING WENT DOWN FROM 15 SHOTS DOWN TO 3 SHOT... WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?


----------



## Beek (Aug 7, 2012)

tdabs said:


> MY CONTINIOUS SHOOTING WENT DOWN FROM 15 SHOTS DOWN TO 3 SHOT... WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?



Format your CF-card and try again.


----------



## tdabs (Aug 7, 2012)

Beek said:


> tdabs said:
> 
> 
> > MY CONTINIOUS SHOOTING WENT DOWN FROM 15 SHOTS DOWN TO 3 SHOT... WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?
> ...


i did.. i format it on cam and on pc ... i also tried to reload the firmware.. clear all camera settings and i still only get 3 SHots on the buffer this is only on manual mode/av/tv but on my custom settings c1/c2/c3 my buffer is 22-23 shots...


----------



## jmalmsten (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm sorry that my notes started a whole discussion about how to record audio the right way... 

What I was getting at was that:

1) no VU during video-recording. Of course, the audio-system on this little bugger leaves a lot to the imagination. And I do understand that it's sub-par compared to even a simple ZoomH1 (I own and use both one of those and a Zoom H4n for when Audio is critical). But while live-monitoring with headphones might be difficult to provide due to hardware (I don't know), the next best thing would be to see the audio meter while shooting so we can adjust it accordingly. Yes, it might be less clipping using AGC but the audio just sounds horrible as it's frantically adjusting the gain. And that is next to impossible to fix in post. I think I'll keep it to manual and do a rough setting before I shoot. And basically hope for the best. It's hard to work like that, but the resulting audio will be better than with AGC. If audio is critical. I'll pull out my Zoom-recorders and just keep it being dual-system. With those I can monitor both with headphones and visually on the display.

2) The windcut filter is mentioned pretty heavily in the PR-materials leading up to the release of the firmware alongside the mentions of the manual gain control. Usually this is employed using a simple low-cut-filter and while it may work well with the internal mic (why we would ever accept that as a sound source), most of us will connect external microphones. And we'll load them up with real Wind-jammers (dead cats) if need be. So the windcut filter should be disable-ble... but I cannot find anything about this in the menus. Maybe the windcut filter is only on for the internal microphone? I don't know and we'll have to devise some test to find that out. Because, if I want audio and I connect a good microphone with a good wind-jammer, I don't want the base-sounds to be cut off unnecessarily. So until we can assuredly say if the windcut-filter is on by default or not, It's a potential double-fail for Canon.

---

Now. Pulling rank or experience seldomly helps in a discussion. So who has more experience in what is rarely helpful. And we'll leave it at that. 

---

Then we get to the notion of this camera being produced when video-DSLR's where an afterthought. Well, that may be. But Canon is actively ignoring the advancements that the Magic-Lantern crew has brought forth. Probably they have even actively worked against it. And this is extremely frustrating because we all know what is possible. They do too. But under the pretense of not wanting to cannibalize the video-divisions they won't unlock all that power. 


So that's the main point of frustration, at least for me. They are doing the very, very least they can to keep the video-shooters happy. Knowing fully well that if they wanted to, they could blow our minds with their very own MagicLantern. The camera is a stills-camera first and foremost. They have made that abundantly clear. But it's just so narrow-minded in the long-run.

I feel I'm slipping into rant-mode. So I'll just stop it right here


----------



## Beek (Aug 7, 2012)

tdabs said:


> Beek said:
> 
> 
> > tdabs said:
> ...



But the c1/c2/c3 settings are 'saved Av/Tv settings'. So what you are saying is that if you have the camera set to Av- or Tv- you will get 3 shots and if you store the setting to c you will get 22-23 shots?


----------



## tdabs (Aug 7, 2012)

Beek said:


> tdabs said:
> 
> 
> > Beek said:
> ...



yes... when i set it to M/AV or TV i only get 3... but when its set on C1/C2/or C3 I get 22-23


----------



## UngerPhotography (Aug 7, 2012)

Buffer rate increase is insane. it depends on how much info is recorded, but testing it, I got anywhere from 23 shots to 29 shots before the buffer was full.

Some other cool features, but nothing I really need. Still very nice to get this big of an upgrade for free.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 7, 2012)

tdabs said:


> MY CONTINIOUS SHOOTING WENT DOWN FROM 15 SHOTS DOWN TO 3 SHOT... WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?



Change Servo AI to One Shoot.


----------



## tdabs (Aug 7, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> tdabs said:
> 
> 
> > MY CONTINIOUS SHOOTING WENT DOWN FROM 15 SHOTS DOWN TO 3 SHOT... WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?
> ...



tried that and still same..


----------



## tron (Aug 7, 2012)

tdabs said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > tdabs said:
> ...


ISO affects the count. What ISO did you used?


----------



## sumanrk152 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just did the update, I can see RAW buffer upto 20 and like the new features, checking the picture in different auto balance on screen is awesome


----------



## sumanrk152 (Aug 7, 2012)

tdabs said:


> MY CONTINIOUS SHOOTING WENT DOWN FROM 15 SHOTS DOWN TO 3 SHOT... WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?



Did you try removing the battery from camera as they mentioned in instructions


----------



## Rockets95 (Aug 7, 2012)

UngerPhotography said:


> Buffer rate increase is insane. it depends on how much info is recorded, but testing it, I got anywhere from 23 shots to 29 shots before the buffer was full.
> 
> Some other cool features, but nothing I really need. Still very nice to get this big of an upgrade for free.



I just ripped off 30 shots from my lazyboy.


----------



## DB (Aug 8, 2012)

FatDaddyJones said:


> Unless I really missed something here, this is false advertising. (Screenshot taken from the Canon website - the red lines and arrow my own.)
> 
> Maybe someone will correct me and tell me that you really can manually adjust the audio "during video shooting and during review," and not just _before_ the record button is pushed. I would love to stand corrected.



During review simply means you can alter the playback volume with the main ring during playback. This was also the case with firmware version 1.2.5

In plain English; when you manually set the audio control prior to actual recording you have manually adjusted the audio recording level during the physical recording. It does not state 'WHILST' recording that you can manually adjust the recording level, just that it 'IS' manually adjusted during recording. If I set my audio levels to -20dB and then record, then I have manually adjusted the levels during video shooting (as opposed to using auto settings).

Canon are NOT guilty of false advertising at all, but perhaps they are guilty of semantics (or possibly of misleading people....marketers do this every day of the week).


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 8, 2012)

@Jmalmsten


> The windcut filter is mentioned pretty heavily in the PR-materials leading up to the release of the firmware alongside the mentions of the manual gain control.



Can you point to an example?


----------



## totoreco (Aug 8, 2012)

tdabs said:


> MY CONTINIOUS SHOOTING WENT DOWN FROM 15 SHOTS DOWN TO 3 SHOT... WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?


Have you checked Silent Shooting Mode and Mirror Lockup and Drive Mode?


----------



## smithcon (Aug 8, 2012)

@tdabs, in the modes you are only getting 3 shots in, by any chance do you have bracketing enabled?


----------



## DzPhotography (Aug 8, 2012)

downed & installed, and very happy at first sight


----------



## yossaneed (Aug 8, 2012)

i got a problem: showing the picture just made for 4 seconds as usual on the menu, the pics doesn't disappear but gets stucked on screen. anyone experienced that? so I set to 'no show' and it works, but i'd like to have back my 4 seconds preview and then screen goes black


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 8, 2012)

yossaneed said:


> i got a problem: showing the picture just made for 4 seconds as usual on the menu, the pics doesn't disappear but gets stucked on screen. anyone experienced that? so I set to 'no show' and it works, but i'd like to have back my 4 seconds preview and then screen goes black



Check another memory card?


----------



## yossaneed (Aug 8, 2012)

will do and report

ty


----------



## cinema-dslr (Aug 8, 2012)

sumanrk152 said:


> tdabs said:
> 
> 
> > MY CONTINIOUS SHOOTING WENT DOWN FROM 15 SHOTS DOWN TO 3 SHOT... WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?
> ...



removing the battery helped my burstrate!


----------



## zampa (Aug 9, 2012)

Still drop to 2 fps when shooting FULL MANUAL in high speed dark subjects or in low light environments...
As they do not solve it with this major fw update, probably is something that they are not able to solve anymore... 
Remember me to do not shoot dark bikes moving in the night....


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sounds like you are in the wrong AF mode. In one shot mode the camera will not allow the shutter to be released until focus confirmation has been acheived. With a low contrast / dark / fast moving / low light subject you may well struggle to achieve focus confirmation at all.

You should switch to AiServo and see how you get on, maybe try the centre zone pattern first.

The camera should now allow 8 fps as it's no longer reliant on focus confirmation.

The other way to test your camera is to switch AF off. Provided you have an adequate shutter speed set there is no reason why in M exposure and MF lens should not acheive 8fps. This would at least let you verify if your camera is otherwise working properly.


----------



## yossaneed (Aug 9, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> yossaneed said:
> 
> 
> > i got a problem: showing the picture just made for 4 seconds as usual on the menu, the pics doesn't disappear but gets stucked on screen. anyone experienced that? so I set to 'no show' and it works, but i'd like to have back my 4 seconds preview and then screen goes black
> ...



problem gone

about the low fps: be sure you don't have the 'high' settings on iso reduction, that drops the fps a lot


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 9, 2012)

yossaneed said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > yossaneed said:
> ...



Interesting.
Once I thought I'd try to check for bad pixels on a sensor using Focal. During the test Focal crashed on 5d2. So I thought there's something wrong maybe with Magic Lantern or something else, so I checked 7d. The same story again. Ok, I thought, never mind. I turned back on both cameras, lcd went on and it seemed to work fine but I haven't checked it properly. On the same day a few hours later I had some shooting during some sport event. I turned on 5d2, tried to shoot and AF didn't work at all. Off, on, MF/AF on lens, battery out/in, lens on/off and nothing helped. 10 minutes of fear. I took 7D - the same. Again 5 minutes, checking all the settings. Finally it occured, that somewhere in settings on both cameras, AF locking on half shutter was switched to off - Focal did it abut never turned back because it crashed while running...
20 minutes lost, sweat and fear. Even if I think, that I know those toys quite well, there is always something that surprises me


----------



## zampa (Aug 11, 2012)

Guys please, google it, is a very old well documented issue. Also with af OFF, shutter speed goes down to 2/3 fps in low light.
Do a very simple experiment: remove lens, do not put the lens hole cap over, cover the viewfinder, choose 1/500 and shoot
You will hear 8 fps sound. Put the cap on, cover the viewfinder, no more 8 fps. Disregarding any iso, af, noise setting.


----------



## jmalmsten (Aug 12, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> @Jmalmsten
> 
> 
> > The windcut filter is mentioned pretty heavily in the PR-materials leading up to the release of the firmware alongside the mentions of the manual gain control.
> ...



Pretty much everytime I have read about this firmware there has been this:

"Improved audio functionality in movie mode also provides aspiring videographers with greater control while shooting videos. Users can complement the camera’s Full HD (1920x1080p) movie footage with 16-bit digital stereo sound, sampled at broadcastquality 48KHz, and new manual control of audio levels allows users to choose from 64 sound levels. *A digital wind-cut filter also reduces noise made by movement of air around the microphone, ensuring sound is clear and free from peripheral interference.*"

http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-7d-firmware-v2-official/

I am not sure how to test if it's there or if it's something that has been subsequently scrapped prior to release. But It has been in every mention of the firmware that I can remember.


----------



## ruuneos (Aug 12, 2012)

Really nice update just loving it, but sadly I use currently SanDisk Extremes so I got only 22 RAW burst but that's more than I really need.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 12, 2012)

ruuneos said:


> Really nice update just loving it, but sadly I use currently SanDisk Extremes so I got only 22 RAW burst but that's more than I really need.



Even more interesting would be the ability to run RAW conversion for selected photos in independent thread:
1. You can find those pictures after some time converted according to your needs
2. It would work like batch conversion in DPP
3. You could shoot on knowing the conversion takes place in the background (of course the conversion should be paused after having pressed any button to avoid interaction with the user's input and taking computing power when it's needed)


----------



## M.ST (Aug 12, 2012)

I can´t understand Canon. They bring up a big update for the 7D, but the necessary errors in the 1D X and 5D Mark III are not fixed until yet. Also a lot of wished functions for the 1D X and 5D Mark III are not included until yet. Canon you loose.

If the firmware update for the 7D is able to speed the camera up, it´s no problem to speed the 5D Mark III up. But nothing happens.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 12, 2012)

> I can´t understand Canon. They bring up a big update for the 7D, but the necessary errors in the 1D X and 5D Mark III are not fixed until yet. Also a lot of wished functions for the 1D X and 5D Mark III are not included until yet. Canon you loose.
> 
> If the firmware update for the 7D is able to speed the camera up, it´s no problem to speed the 5D Mark III up. But nothing happens.



The 1Dx and 5D3 have been out 5 minutes, the 7D has been out 3 years. That suggests the opposite of 'no problem'. Also different camera architecture (different generation processors, different chip read off)

It seems from canons own blurb that it was work done on the 1d series that was transposed in this fw upgrade to the 7D.


----------

